# Feminine male looking for RP (18+)



## Inkblooded (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for roleplays. 
My character is a feminine male and "semi anthro", somewhere between a normal anthro and kemonomimi/neko.

I can RP many genres and settings, I am most used to fantasy/adventure or modern but I am glad to try new things as well.

Open to both SFW and NSFW themes

I mostly use Discord for RPing

_18+ because I am open to NSFW_


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm interested if you are still looking


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 24, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> I'm interested if you are still looking



yes, do you have discord? Or do you prefer other places?


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 24, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> yes, do you have discord? Or do you prefer other places?


Yes I have a discord it's muddee#3643


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

I only do SFW (non-sexual or romantic) Userpage of Zehlua -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 25, 2018)

Still looking and I forgot to mention a couple of things.

- if you have any RP groups or servers that need members I will be happy to join!

- please ask about specific fetishes and that kind of thing.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 29, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## WolfsPlague (Jan 29, 2018)

I'd be happy to rp if you're still looking


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 29, 2018)

WolfsPlague said:


> I'd be happy to rp if you're still looking



ok! Do you have discord?


----------



## WolfsPlague (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes I do. I'll dm you it


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 1, 2018)

Bump again


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Bump, this is still a thing


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd like to give it a try. Discord is in my signature.


----------

